# Circulation Pump and Shrimplets



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Really depends on the tank and the shrimp in question.

I use Koralia powerheads in a few different shrimp tanks and rarely if ever have had a problem. In my tanks with Cherries, I often find them hanging out on and around the powerhead and often swimming in the current.

There's always a risk they're going to get chopped up, though.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Couldn't you just put a prefilter over the intake of the circulation pump anyways?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nope.

The entire back half of Koralia powerheads _are_ the intake. Not an easy way to cover them.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Is there a better powerhead to use in a shrimp tank?

And while we're talking powerheads, can you recommend one for a 37g. I have a dead space underneath my output that's collecting detritus. 

-Lisa


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Most shrimp that are going to get sucked into a pump of that type are small enough that they'll weather the ride fairly well. It's bound to injure or kill one sooner or later though, even if the event is unlikely.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

You could always put a koralia in a knee high if you were worried about it.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea a pantyhose can cover a lot. They do clog fast though. I'd do panty hose + sponge under


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You can't put a sponge on a Koralia powerhead to cover the intake. They're not like standard pumps/circulators that pull water through an intake pipe - the entire back is open and there's a large impeller.

Pantyhose can work on Koralia devices but beware. I've had issues doing that in reef tanks. Seems to be a lot more pressure on the pump than without.



diwu13 said:


> Yea a pantyhose can cover a lot. They do clog fast though. I'd do panty hose + sponge under


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't have anything on mine. Never seen a shrimp get whacked, but more that one small ramshorn has become a minced meat snack for my shrimps. Sort of a morbid auto feeder.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> You can't put a sponge on a Koralia powerhead to cover the intake. They're not like standard pumps/circulators that pull water through an intake pipe - the entire back is open and there's a large impeller.
> 
> Pantyhose can work on Koralia devices but beware. I've had issues doing that in reef tanks. Seems to be a lot more pressure on the pump than without.


Ok I finally googled what the pump looks like. And yea... hard time shrimp proofing that :X


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Ok I finally googled what the pump looks like. And yea... hard time shrimp proofing that :X


LOL indeed. I saw one of these baddies and I wanted it to move the CO2 around in my 12 long.....then I imagined my TT going through it.......-.-"


----------

